# xfburn & SCSI



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

Without 
	
	



```
atapicam_load="YES"
```
 option on /boot/loader.conf, I get error that xfburn cannot see dvd drives. With 
	
	



```
atapicam_load="YES"
```
 option on /boot/loader.conf, xfburn is not complain for nothing but completely stuck :OOO


----------



## Speedy (Nov 2, 2010)

I couldn't get Xfburn working in Linux, I even emailed Xfburn developer. It just does not work with SCSI.


----------

